# Which Alps to ride?



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm thinking of coming over for some riding. I speak some German and have been to Mittenwald and Garmisch-Partenkirchen so would be comfortable there. However, I have seen some beautiful pics of riding in the French (like Chamonix) and Swiss (like Champerey) alps. Which would you choose? Danke.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry to answer my own question but I'm seeing some good info on trails around G-P. Anyone done these?


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

*GP is definitely worth it.*

Riding the German/Austria Alps is a blast. There is lot's of nice trails in the area of GP, Mittenwald and Insbruck. If you got a few days you can even do a loop hitting Italy. No problem everybody speaks German in that area.

For best possible advice you should go to a German forum: www.mtb-news.de

You may want to look into:

Reisen, Routen und Reviere - get hints on loops into the Alps.
Munchen und Umgebung - get hints on Munich, should cover GP and Mittenwald.

I bet you can post in English and receive good response.

If you do have more than 5 days time to ride I would really recommend you look seriously into a loop. There is a well marked route called "Romerstrasse" that leads from Ehrwald (18km south/east of GP) over the Fernpass to Nassereith, Imst, Landeck, Nauders, the Reschenpass, Glurns, Naturns to Meran (Italy). From there you can return via St Leonhard, the Jaufenpass (road), Sterzing, the Brenner Grenzkammstrasse, Innsbruck to Seefeld. From there you either hop directly back to Ehrwald or you can go around the Zugspitze.

I did this loop a few years ago together with my wife. Took us about 5 days.

The way to do this is to have a backpack with a minimal amount of gear. You can find a room in every small town along the route. No pre-booking required. Food and water to be bought when needed. Your luggage (besides what you carry with you on the loop stays with the landlord at your starting point. You sleep the night before the start and after the finish there.

Let me know when you need more help. I went over the Alps 3 times. Every year more than 20,000 Germans do it. It is the MTB thing in Germany (besides DH/FR).

Cheers

Klaus

PS: Living in Colorado now.


----------



## Logan84 (Aug 7, 2006)

Les Arc or Morzine is pretty good.

I have been Les Arc this year and it has miles of brilliant single track, nice downhills as well. Morzine is more DH orientated.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Kaba Klaus said:


> Riding the German/Austria Alps is a blast. There is lot's of nice trails in the area of GP, Mittenwald and Insbruck. If you got a few days you can even do a loop hitting Italy. No problem everybody speaks German in that area.
> 
> For best possible advice you should go to a German forum: www.mtb-news.de
> 
> ...


Trying to register on mtb-news.de but having some trouble. I understand username and e-mail address but not the rest. Helfen Sie bitte?


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Registration help*

Benutzername - pick your user name
Kennwort - password, password is case sensitive
E-Mail-Adresse - yep, you got that: email

Empfolen von - you can put a name in here if a user of the forum recommended the forum to you

Zeitzone - time zone, pick one

E-mails erhalten - you can pick if you want to allow emails to be send to you. First box is for forum administrators. Second box is for forum users.

The two buttons on the bottom are - left: send the registration, right: reset all fields (so you can start over)

Does this work for you? If not, don't hesitate to send me a private message. I can do the registration for you and then guide you to the change password section.

Cheers

Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe this helps
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

btw i would choose Champerey near lac leman
nice location for downhill and cc


----------



## club-giraffe (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riding in Europe*

Anywhere in the alps is a very good ride and will acomodate to any riding skill and level.
You could find a lot of information here : www.club-giraffe.com
Morzine is THE place to ride in Europe for downhill riders


----------



## Ernest (Sep 20, 2004)

club-giraffe said:


> Anywhere in the alps is a very good ride and will acomodate to any riding skill and level.
> You could find a lot of information here : www.club-giraffe.com
> Morzine is THE place to ride in Europe for downhill riders


In 2005 a devoted a week of XC riding in the Morzine area. If you can read a map, this is very doable and highly recommendable...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Günna X (Aug 22, 2006)

-You can ride on the route of the Transalp Challenge - its very hard, nice landship, nice trails 
-You can also start a journey over the alps from Oberstdorf and end on Lake Garda (many nice trails on all levels)

But there are many nice spots in each difficulty

I did a journey over the alps 1 year ago with a friend:
Oberstdorf-Schrofenpass-Warth-Lach-Dalaas-Kristbergsattel-Schruns-Gargellen-
Schlappiner-Joch-Klosters-Durannapass-Arosa-Lenzerheide(FR-spot)-Tiefencastell
-Savognin-Bivio-Septimerpass-Malojapass-St.Moritz-Berninapass-Poschiavo

you can get to Oberstdorf with the train from Munich
you can get back to Oberstdorf by train and 

Facts:about 10 000Hm on 320km
very nice landship and trails

ride on...


----------

